# Thunderbolt or bionic



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK so here's my dilemma... I have a Thunderbolt running cyanogen, and I got wind of the htc security breach so I decided to call Verizon and see if I couldn't get a new phone out of them. Well shure enough after alot of work they offered me a bionic at the $300 2 year extended contract price.

I love my ThunderBolt I think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread (or the d1  lol) so, do I spend the upgrade on a bionic and blow $299 or do I stick with the thunderbolt and see what life throws at me?

PS. I will be getting 1 boinic replacement for my dad out of this. he also has a Thunderbolt (un rooted)


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> OK so here's my dilemma... I have a Thunderbolt running cyanogen, and I got wind of the htc security breach so I decided to call Verizon and see if I couldn't get a new phone out of them. Well shure enough after alot of work they offered me a bionic at the $300 2 year extended contract price.
> 
> I love my ThunderBolt I think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread (or the d1  lol) so, do I spend the upgrade on a bionic and blow $299 or do I stick with the thunderbolt and see what life throws at me?
> 
> PS. I will be getting 1 boinic replacement for my dad out of this. he also has a Thunderbolt (un rooted)


I'd wait on the nexus.
I loved moto d1, dx I had both I just wont buy moto anymore until they give-up on using efuse or allow us to fully unlock.
I personally hate the tbolt for battery life, all the crap you have to turn off just to squeeze out a little. Never did that with Moto!
If that nexus sucks I'm going back to razr flipphone fuqit! (j/k)


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"MikereDD said:


> I'd wait on the nexus.
> I loved moto d1, dx I had both I just wont buy moto anymore until they give-up on using efuse or allow us to fully unlock.
> I personally hate the tbolt for battery life, all the crap you have to turn off just to squeeze out a little. Never did that with Moto!
> If that nexus sucks I'm going back to razr flipphone fuqit! (j/k)


Lol I Never had a razr


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wanted one real bad tho


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I ended up getting the same thing. My upgrade date was changed from 11/12 to 10/3/11. I am waiting to see what Samsung has to offer on the 11th, and if it is anything close to the rumors, I won't even think about the bionic.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Brian said:


> I ended up getting the same thing. My upgrade date was changed from 11/12 to 10/3/11. I am waiting to see what Samsung has to offer on the 11th, and if it is anything close to the rumors, I won't even think about the bionic.


Yea I got some 1st tear rep to send me txt confirmation of the upgrade and now I wait


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I would wait on the galaxy nexus. seriously that phone is gonna be awesome.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

You know the HTC security flaw was for sense roms only right?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I would wait on the galaxy nexus. seriously that phone is gonna be awesome.


But when will it release????? No date in US yet.

I'm in same boat. I have an upgrade but don't know what to buy.

Deciding factor could well be rootability. Not sure if I would ever get a Moto phone again.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Draexo said:


> But when will it release????? No date in US yet.
> 
> I'm in same boat. I have an upgrade but don't know what to buy.
> 
> Deciding factor could well be rootability. Not sure if I would ever get a Moto phone again.


Pretty sure you're not going to wait for more than a few weeks for the Nexus considering it's releasing over in Europe not too long from now.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Pretty sure you're not going to wait for more than a few weeks for the Nexus considering it's releasing over in Europe not too long from now.


Hmmmmm.....
How locked up will it be? I know nothing of Samsung phones


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If it has a locked bootloader it will be easy to bypass I'm sure. Samsung is nice to the community while Moto is NOT! Screw the Bionic it stinks and has loads of issues. It should of been dropped and not released but Moto wanted more money before the RAZR launch.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes. Seems like Samsung and HTC are nice to community. I guess that decides my next phone options, eh??

I'm still contemplating thunderbolt as my X is sufficient, but I like the 4g speeds.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> You know the HTC security flaw was for sense roms only right?


Sure it was known...just an excuse to get the early upgrade. It's what I used even though I deleted the APK.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I love my bionic, with the ext battery I get well above 24 hours. Only issue is the pesky bootloader the phone has but WILL be cracked. If you want a pure android phone thats going to support Devs the nexus should be a good choice (supposedly) has not been release so until a dev gets em in their hands u never know


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

The Bionic isn't a bad phone from what I've seen and if you definitely want something somewhat futureproof, definitely the Bionic over the Thunderbolt.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i decided to keep the thunderbolt i really like the phone. CM7 is nice,im gunna wait till quad core phones


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> i decided to keep the thunderbolt i really like the phone. CM7 is nice,im gunna wait till quad core phones


just get a Nexus... can't beat a pure Google device that will receive updates first


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, but i really like my thunderbolt and its got a pure experience now lol







plus i dont think that the nexus is worth that much money its really not that big of an upgrade to the other phones so you are paying for stock ICS... thats something that i can do to my thunderbolt. so its kinda a meh thing lol


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

If you're running CM7, you're fine for the most part from the HTC leak with Carrier IQ. As before, its mainly coded in the stock kernel so deep that it can't be removed fully. (Deleting the APK apparently doesn't fully solve the problem.) Bionic doesn't look that bad of a phone, but if you're running a custom ROM or something, you're pretty much safe from Carrier IQ getting your texts, browsing data, etc...


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

lol i knew about this iq thing a while ago

but back then it was only a sence thing


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.androidpo...sses-much-more/

thats from october


----------

